# Mobile Partner for 4G Dongle



## balanga (Jul 31, 2016)

I have recently acquired a HUAWEI E3372 Mobile Broadband LTE USB STICK 3G 4G Dongle 150Mb MOBILE PARTNER which works fine with Windows once the included software is installed.

The software is called Mobile Partner and is provided by Huawei and is open source. Does anyone know if a FreeBSD version is available?

A Linux version is available here:-

http://myusbmodem.com/huawei-mobile-partner-download-all-version-all-os.html

But I don't know if the source is available anywhere.


----------



## Murph (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't know that specific dongle, but at least some GSM/GPRS/3G type dongles just emulate a USB serial port with a Hayes-compatible modem attached to it.  The solution might be as simple as setting up a PPP daemon with a dial string of "ATD*99#" (*99# is a common "number" used by the phones and dongles for data service, I can't remember if it's actually an official part of the GSM spec).  In some cases, the software just provides a nice looking interface which wraps around the standard system tools.

If the device needs more proprietary control, you might be out of luck.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 31, 2016)

Look over in the pfSense forum. There are many hints there on similar HUAWEI sticks.
https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=99705.0
https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=103328.0


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 31, 2016)

So to steer you in the right direction you can forget the Huawei Linux software. You need to decide how you want to run it. Either PPP mode which would use MPD5 for connections or the ue0 method where it looks like a USB ethernet adapter via NDIS.
There are additional methods to switch VID/PID beside usbmodeswitch as well involving Linux.

Generally for setup you would use FreeBSD's terminal program cu to send AT commands to control your modem.
For example:
`cu -l /dev/cuaU0.2`

cuaU0.2 is my Sierra's AT command port. You need to find yours. It may have a different last digit than mine.


----------

